# Question on using tmc bullets in handloads



## mraa111 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello all, new to the forum and a new Glock owner. I know that lead bullets are not recommended for the stock Glock barrels and my question is are TMC or copper plated lead bullets OK to use in stock Glock Barrels?


----------

